# euramobil 866: What are they like?



## jackc

Hi to all.

Has anybody any experience with the Euramobil 866.
Currently have an 810 but would possibly like to trade up.

Questions:

Is the RWD Merc drive train as steady and comfortable as the TAG axle on the 810.
810 with chipped(150BHP) 2.8 Fiat returns 21+mpg is very quiet & reliable.

What is the Merc engine like i.e 
Is it quiet?
MPG?
Reliability?

Can the rear single beds be made into a double?

Is the double floor the full length as the 810?

Hope someone can help!!


----------



## teemyob

*Eura*

Hello,

If you have a Eura Mobil, then you will have some idea how good they are overall.

Questions:

Without having ever driven a tag axle motorhome, I am unable to compare the handling chrachteristics of the Tags, v Mercedes. However, from waht I have read and heard, the tag axle is more car like, handling wise, albeit with a very harsh ride.

I have driven a couple of Fiats, a 100 and 130 and found both underpowered and sluggish, especialy mid range. Quiet and smooth in new engines but sounds like a bag of spanners in a washing machine in older, driven ones.

The Mercedes 156 is a gem. Virtualy bullet proof reliability, only bettered by the new 3.0 V6. Mind you when the ambient temperature is up and you gently press the accelerator, the old 156 straight 5 cylinder sounds more like a V8.

MPG, we average 25 on a long run, ie south of France 22 on shorter trips, under 50 miles. This is for a 4.6T version usually fully or slightly overloaded.

As for the double floor. You will find the under (cellar) floor height much lower than a Fiat Tag, as the Mercedes chassis height is higher to begin with. Because of this and in a bid to keep the actual vehicles overall tallness to a minimum, you will find the lower storage section smaller. In simple terms, a child or small adult can crawl along the underfloor of a Eura Fiat Tag. But with a Mercedes, no.

Difficult realy,

Fiat Tag, okay engine, Great chassis, good handling, massive storage, good payload, wide track, harder to manouver, better layouts and lots around.

Mercedes, superior engine, good chassis, poor handling, far superior - go any where tow anything* traction, reduced storage, good payload, narrow track, easy to manouver, limited layout, few and far between.

*If you opt for a Mercedes 6T chassis. The automatic version can only tow a 750kG trailer. So if you want to tow a car or anything heavy, you will need to find a Manual version.

If I were you, unless you have a problem with traction, like the need to climb mountains or do a lot of winter travels, stick with what you have.

I hope this helps, if you need any more info please ask.

Trev.


----------



## jackc

Wow,

many thanks for the detailed reply. I can't fault the Euramobil & kids can crawl between the floor as mine do! Down the trap door into the garage.
The 866 is longer and has twin beds with huge diner/living area.
They are expensive compared to the 810, I can bide my time and perhaps wait until I am in Germany to see one in the flesh! Perhaps the new 840 could tempt me if I win the Lotto!!!
Regards


----------



## dct67

Hi Jack

Just out of interest, have you seen an 866 for sale used? I've not seen any for sale except in Germany.

I'd like to buy one in a year or so, but it will have to be RHD, so I'd be interested to see what they are selling for in the UK or Ireland...

Cheers

David


----------



## jackc

hi, 

only place is on Mobile.de website. 
A RHD would be a rare beast I guess. 
I prefer LHD as the main big driving I do is on the continent.


----------

